# Regent Park Murder, Army Reservists convicted in homeless man's death



## medic65726 (3 Sep 2005)

>http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1125741951070&call_pageid=968332188492&col=968705899037&t=TS_Home<

Sep. 3, 2005. 08:35 AM

Army reservists charged in homeless man's beating death
Victim, 59, was found in park with fatal injuries

Female witness also attacked, police say


CANADIAN PRESS
WITH FILES FROM THESTAR.COM STAFF

Three members of the Canadian Armed Forces reserves are facing charges in the beating death of a homeless man in Toronto park.

Police were called to a downtown park early Wednesday where they found 59-year-old Paul Croutch unconscious and unresponsive.

Police said Friday that Croutch was taken to St. Michael's Hospital and died later that day from his injuries.

Police say an autopsy determined Croutch died from blows to the head consistent with being punched, kicked or stomped.

Police say a woman who witnessed the alleged assault suffered bruising when she was attacked.

Jeffery Hall, 21, Mountaz Ibrahim, 23, and Brian Deganis, 21, all of Toronto, are charged with second-degree murder and assault causing bodily harm.

All three are members of the Queen's Own Rifles, based at Moss Park Armoury at Queen S. E. and Jarvis St., police said.

City police and the Canadian Forces National Investigation Services were involved in the investigation.

The three men were scheduled to appear in a Toronto court Saturday.


----------



## Slim (3 Sep 2005)

Does anyone know whether the three were in uniform when this occured?

I'm betting that they weren't. and if not why are they refered to as army reservists?! Would we be reorting this in the same fashion if they were dentists, or *MEMBERS OF THE PRESS*?!

They do not in any way reflect the CF or the CF reserve...So why talk about them as if they were acting on orders to hurt these people?!

F*****G press makes me violently ill!


----------



## NavComm (3 Sep 2005)

Slim, I was thinking the same thing. Wonder what they do in their civvie jobs? Whatever it is, I suppose it's not interesting enough to sell papers.


----------



## Marauder (3 Sep 2005)

Before we marh the guilty bastards in, maybe we should wait to see if there is any substance to the charges. Is there physical ie DNA evidence that links them definetively, or are they simply relying on one eyewitness account, from a witness who may well have credibility problems, or some manner of phyisical/mental defect that affects her account?
Did a TPS officer acctualy lay eyes on the three accused beating the shit out of this guy? Let's face it, the homeless population usually has far more to fear from their peers than from roving bands of Reservists.

There may be far more to this story that comes out at first glance. Just because these three Rifleman have been charged does not translate to "Those three toons slotted some homeless bastard."



> hang em, this makes us all look bad.


Grab a large rock, starting beating your own head in with it, and don't stop 'til I get tired. Calling you an idiot would be an unfair comparison to idiots the world over.


----------



## hayterowensound (3 Sep 2005)

Let's not forget that the article says, if it is correct. They also attacked the lady. It is embarrassing that these pigs called themselves reservist. If correct, hang'em.


----------



## MikeM (3 Sep 2005)

Gentlemen, let's just wait until the facts are released in full.


----------



## jmacleod (3 Sep 2005)

Slim's original post is right - came to exactly the same conclusion when I read this piece about
6:00 am this morning - the fact that they may (or may not) be Canadian Army Reservists has
absolutely nothing to do with their participation is what is an alleged, repeat, alleged offence
-there are no other comprehensive details about the event, just what has become a standard
media occupation in Canada: jumping to conclusions. Journalists for the most part know little
or nothing about the Canadian forces, and the younger journalists seemed primed for the
sensational, rather than the accurate. MacLeod


----------



## Sapper6 (3 Sep 2005)

We *are* held to a higher level of scrutiny.   That comes with wearing a uniform, public trust in our use of force, and collecting our renumeration.   The fact that these three suspects are in the CF and possibly from the same unit is newsworthy.

I look forward to the official DND statement on this subject.

S6 out.


----------



## mdh (3 Sep 2005)

I understand Slim's frustration with the media. But incidents like this are going to happen.  The media is what it is - and you can spend a lot of time working yourself into a rage about it (I certainly have). However, as Pencil Tech said - we need to suck it up and deal with it in professional manner - and move on. 

mdh


----------



## Toronto_NCO (3 Sep 2005)

Here is the Toronto Police News Release which has a tad bit more info...

http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/newsreleases/pdfs/8384.pdf


----------



## Pencil Tech (3 Sep 2005)

Toronto_NCO said:
			
		

> Here is the Toronto Police News Release which has a tad bit more info...
> 
> http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/newsreleases/pdfs/8384.pdf



Wow. Guess the press aren't to blame for this at all are they? Looks like they just ran the TPS press release almost verbatim. So are we supposed to start crying about the the police making the army look bad now?


----------



## Pencil Tech (3 Sep 2005)

Capt O'Leary, if these mbrs are found guilty by the civilian courts, to what extent are they liable under the NDA, if they were not signed in when this happened?


----------



## x-grunt (3 Sep 2005)

jmacleod said:
			
		

> the fact that they may (or may not) be Canadian Army Reservists has
> absolutely nothing to do with their participation is what is an alleged, repeat, alleged offence
> -there are no other comprehensive details about the event, just what has become a standard
> media occupation in Canada: jumping to conclusions.



I challenge this. I saw no "jumping to conclusions." I think there are many people on this board who jump on the media, with the perception that there's some anti-military bias. Bullcrap.  Frankly, I think some people here are hyper-sensitive to perceived slights to the CF. In case you haven't noticed...the media is anti-_everything_ by turns. The media is in the business of reporting news with an emphasis on some marketable aspect of the story. In this case, it will be the fact these three are Army reservists - which the public  perceives as _trained and willing to kill_.

I do not doubt those charged _could_ have done it. ( I am not saying they did.)  I have personal knowledge of one other beatdown of a homeless addict by Moss Park reservists a few years ago. (no idea what unit, the person didn't know how to identify that. No police involvement.) So it can and does happen. And the armouries is in the middle of a less-than desireable neighbourhood with many homeless and drug addicts, with resulting friction. The beating was right next door to the armouries. And I'm guessing ( just a guess mind you ) that these three were all jumped up on being rough tough soldiers after being on an ex or being on course.

As for media making a big deal of the fact these people are in the CF, well, if 3 steelworkers stomped to death a homeless guy next door to their work site, you bet the newsie's would mention that fact. Plus,there's the very  interesting note the the CFNIS is involved, which automatically leads into the fact these people are CF.

I hate the bad press. It sucks...but it's not out of line with events as we know them right now.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Sep 2005)

Those on the forum with legal backgrounds are probably better able to answer, but I would think that rules of double jeopardy mean that they can only be charged under one system (NDA or CC) for the crime. If it is shown they were liable under the NDA at the time, an incident like this would still most likely be given over to the civil judicial system, considering the location (off military property I presume) and victim's status (civilian). The military reaction would most likely be release action after they were found guilty, if that was the result. If they are proven to have been involved, and even if homicide is not proven, it would be up to the unit to decide if any administrative action were to be taken.

Keep in mind the conditions under which a reservist is subject to the NDA:



> 60. (1) The following persons are subject to the Code of Service Discipline:
> 
> (c) an officer or non-commissioned member of the reserve force when the officer or non-commissioned member is
> 
> ...



http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/N-5/85316.html#rid-85317

*It remains in everyone's best interest to let the case unfold by due process. *


----------



## Pencil Tech (3 Sep 2005)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## 48Highlander (3 Sep 2005)

"Double Jeopardy" dosn't work that way, it's quite possible for them to be charged under both the Criminal Code and the NDA (assuming ofcourse that they were "on duty").   The NDA however does not cover murder, or even assault of civilians, so from what I can see, the worst they could be hit with under the NDA is "Conduct prejudiced to the good order and discipline of the CF".

As to their status, yes, all three are members of the QOR.   I don't know any of them extremely well, however I've worked with them in the past and the names are very familiar to me.   One of them is the brother of an ex-member of my own unit.   I have never seen anything in their previous conduct or attitudes to suggest that they would for no reason whatsoever assault and kill a defencless individual.

The comment about tensions in the area is bang on.   The area has a heavy presence of both the homeless, and the criminal element, neither of which have much love for the military.   It's not unusual for the boys to go hit one of the neighbourhood bars and afterwards end up in a shouting match with some of these individuals, who often have psychological problems and are either drunk, drugged up, or both.

Keep in mind I'm not trying to make excuses for them, just trying to provide some background information for those of you unfamiliar with the area.   Any further speculation about motives or circumstances would be useless, all we can do now is wait for the investigation to proceed and hopefuly shed some more light on what happened.




Edited to remove speculation


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2005)

Can everyone stop speculating and extroplating? The press comes here regularly trolling for info. Let's not give them any, especially if it's wrong or conjecture. Just report what is coming in over the wire and tv/ radio, and let the lawyers handle their court cases. We don't need to inadvertantley say something that may jeopardize the case. If the thread continues down the above path, it'll be moved.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Sep 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> "Double Jeopardy" dosn't work that way, it's quite possible for them to be charged under both the Criminal Code and the NDA (assuming ofcourse that they were "on duty").  The NDA however does not cover murder, or even assault of civilians, so from what I can see, the worst they could be hit with under the NDA is "Conduct prejudiced to the good order and discipline of the CF".



Which means they would not, in fact, be being charged in two courts for the same crime.


----------



## jmacleod (3 Sep 2005)

Toronto Star is careful to report that the arrest of the three individuals is based on an "alleged
offence". Toronto Star identifies the three individuals as members of the Reserve Army, Queen's
Own Rifles. The individuals will be appear in Court on Monday next (I doubt that the Court will
be open on Labor Day...) based on what I have read, the information in this case will lead into
a formal charge under an appropriate section of the Criminal Code of Canada with committing 
what appears to be an indictable offence, but the alleged offence (could be one or two of
several) is not specified nor reported. Unless they were in uniform, as Reservists, there was
no need to mention the fact. It may or may not have a bearing on the prosecution or defence
of the alleged offence, or offences. This case will generate a lot of media coverage in Toronto
- it will be interesting to see how the MND Minister's office, a Toronto MP, deals with it.MacLeod


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Sep 2005)

The military is just a slice of society so your gonna get your drug abusers, rapists, hard workers, only on a smaller scale.

I emailed the T.O. Star asking them why it was necessary to put their profession in the headline when others are only mentioned in the body.


----------



## Pencil Tech (3 Sep 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> The military is just a slice of society so your gonna get your drug abusers, rapists, hard workers, only on a smaller scale.
> 
> I emailed the T.O. Star asking them why it was necessary to put their profession in the headline when others are only mentioned in the body.



Because the Toronto Police press release made specific mention of it.


----------



## hayterowensound (3 Sep 2005)

ctv just reported they were at a social function at the armories that evening, They did not say what type of social function. That cant be  good news for members of the armed forces.


----------



## Lima_Oscar (3 Sep 2005)

I also saw the report on CityTV

http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20050903-006/page.asp



> Three part-time members of the Canadian Army Reserve have been charged in the beating death of a homeless man earlier this week.
> 
> Just after 4:30am Wednesday, police discovered the badly beaten 59-year-old victim Paul Richard Croutch beside the Moss Park Armoury, in the Shuter and Sherbourne Sts. area. Police say a woman saw three men assaulting him and when she tried to intervene the suspects then attacked her.
> 
> ...


----------



## bossi (3 Sep 2005)

Several years ago, the 48th Highlanders were training on a weekend morning at Moss Park Armoury.  A section was outside for a fresh air break, and one Highlander spotted a homeless man being assaulted across the street.  Without hestitation, the Section Commander immediately led his troops across the street - a couple split off and gave chase, other gave first aid, another was sent back to the Armoury for blankets to cover the victim, while others controlled the scene.

When the poilce arrived to arrest the attacker, they blurted out that they were surprised the Highlanders hadn't worked him over - the reply?  "That would have been wrong."

I note also that a female witness attempted to intervene - one woman against three young men ... I salute her for trying to do the right thing.



			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> On the flip side of this, where are the spin doctors?  I know it's a long weekend, and the Two Towers are deserted, but, silence speaks volumes.



People in very high places knew about this on Wednesday, possibly/probably due to NIS involvement.

And, on the topic of media coverage, it's twice as galling when you realise the Star had just published some good coverage of Ex STALWART GUARDIAN ... and now that's all forgotten.

Perhaps you noticed the Star photographs ... ?


----------



## IcEPiCk (4 Sep 2005)

Mod edit for inappropriate comments

Stay in the lane!



Anyways... I just watched the City TV (Toronto) coverage....   They discuss the men beating him to death as they zoom out of some weapon in front of the armoury...   I saw it as a bit symbolic but then again I could be reading into things.

This is by no means a smear compaign but as stated before...   Where is all the positive coverage!?


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (4 Sep 2005)

it is a dark day  for the QOR, Moss Park and everyone else involved.  The facts were reported are all important in the story. The suspects, names, ages, and background are all news worthy, the location is important factor in the story. I am sure NIS is on the case to make sure the suspects were not on duty  or if they were on duty, what they  were doing there?
I am sure this will get more coverage and such as the court dates are made and the facts come out, or the lack of facts.
I am sure the Toronto District Commander, QOR CO and the OIC armory have had a few long chats or something about this matter. They  would be meeting if the story was of a positive nature, and be meeting more since it is not a good story coming out. 
this is not something res troops are trained to do and I hope the idea that  this is a rare incident comes out and maybe some of the posiitive things the units down at the Park have done will come out too.
The CF is made up of a lot of people, uniformed and civilies, we do have some bad or near bad apples that make up the CF and that is the way it is. I hope the people realize that not every member of the QOR is involved, and I hope people realize that 3 people do not reflect an entire unit.
Would be a good time for the QOR CO and Public affairs officer arrange some sort of positive Homeless and Unit thing, get some of the troops out to help out at a local soup kitchen or something and have them show the better side of the unit. even if the media does not report it, have the homeless people realize that  they are not having to fear the troops

I am hoping something positive comes out of this


----------



## bossi (5 Sep 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> ...Lets make sure that comments are worthwhile please.



I'd been wondering whether the three accused lived in Regent Park, or were there for other reasons.
Here's a partial update:



> *3 reservists face murder charges
> Homeless man beaten to death in Moss Park*
> 
> Hilda Hoy, staff reporter (Toronto Star) - Sep. 4, 2005. 08:17 AM
> ...



http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1125784210116&call_pageid=968332188492&col=968793972154&t=TS_Home&DPL=IvsNDS%2f7ChAX&tacodalogin=yes

(may require online registration with Toronto Star)


----------



## portcullisguy (5 Sep 2005)

Having just come back from Stalwart Guardian this year working with these guys, one of whom was in my wpns pl, I can only say that I am shocked over the whole thing.   Totally didn't see it coming, but I guess one never does.

I am sincerely hoping that the scenario turns out to be three lads with too much alcohol in their system, and nothing more than a perceived slight and senseless act of violence, rather than a preventable event resulting from, as some have suggested, broken homes, violent histories, etc, not screened out during hiring.

In other words, I hope that if the allegations turn out to be true, then it was just a random, isolated incident which just happens to involve three young buddies who succumbed to a momentary lapse of common sense and decency, and that they just happened to all be in the same part-time job, leaving a work function.

I just can't see these guys going out of their way to beat up homeless people for no reason whatsoever.

But one thing is for sure, this is going to reflect poorly on all of us.


----------



## jmacleod (5 Sep 2005)

In Toronto, three young men, whose names and ages have been published will appear in custody
in a Toronto based Provincial Court, for arraingment related to their part in an incident which has
resulted in the application of formal charges under the Criminal Code of Canada Revised (CCCR).The
fact is, that we know little or nothing about the circumstances or details of the incident, nor will
we until the Toronto based media focus on the incident and the alleged criminal offence forming
the critical part of the incident. The most significant question is, how will the media react to this
incident? The Toronto Star will have a particular perspective; so will the Sun. Where will the Globe
go with this? The reaction of the media will be the catalyst of reaction from MND/DND - what will
it be? My opinion is that the connection of the accused with the CF has nothing whatever to do
with their participation in the alleged offence/offences; they, not the CF have ultimate responsibility
for actions they are accused of committing, resulting in a criminal prosecution. They remain however
the accused, potentially liable (liability is the critical factor in Criminal Law in Canada), and required
to answer to the law, not the Canadian Forces. MacLeod


----------



## Cloud Cover (5 Sep 2005)

If it should transpire these 3 are guilty, then they should be treated like any other citizen convicted of the same offence. Extra punishment just because they wear/(used to wear) the bag is just not on.

I think everybody should just cool down and see what transpires- wait for the facts to emerge which explain the situation. To be sure, there are relatively few similarities between what happened at the time of this incident and the "other incident" that occured more than 10 years ago in a foreign country. The rare similarities that do exist are hopefully not relevant.

To everyone: Many members of the QOR visit this site and are reading this thread in particular. Show some respect and some understanding- they are in shock as to what happened with their comrades and the fact that there is a temporal connection to a regimental social function. [and probably nothing more]. The QOR soldiers reading these threads may be in their own Regiment, but that regiment is a part of your army and a part of your family in arms. Get behind them and give them the support the need- they've done the same for others, and they would do it for you in a heartbeat.  

To the QOR: Keep your heads up.

Cheers.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Sep 2005)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> If it should transpire these 3 are guilty, then they should be treated like any other citizen convicted of the same offence. Extra punishment just because they wear/(used to wear) the bag is just not on.
> 
> I think everybody should just cool down and see what transpires- wait for the facts to emerge which explain the situation. To be sure, there are relatively few similarities between what happened at the time of this incident and the "other incident" that occured more than 10 years ago in a foreign country. The rare similarities that do exist are hopefully not relevant.
> 
> ...



Eloquently put Whiskey thank you for bringing this topic back where it matters.


----------



## Brad Sallows (5 Sep 2005)

Everyone who thinks this reflects poorly on anyone other than the people directly responsible has failed to qualify as a rational human being.   All such people here, in the media, and in society at large need to give their collective heads a shake.

Anyone who wants to stand up and loudly proclaim that generalization based on race, gender, age, occupation etc is an admirable way to assign blame, feel free.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Sep 2005)

The"Army reservists charged in homeless man's beating death" thread has been tucked away.
The 3 men in question are now facing the legal system and we should not take any chance's on swaying that system one way or another, let the courts decide guilt or innocence.
Thank you,
Bruce


----------



## GO!!! (8 Sep 2005)

GLOBE AND MAIL 
DATE:  2005.09.08 
PAGE:  A18 
EDITION:  Metro 
DATELINE:   
WORDS:  735 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Troops' party preceded man's killing in Moss Park Police defend rare delay in announcing that Paul Croutch had been beaten to death 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UNNATI GANDHI About 50 people from the <Queen's> <Own> <Rifles> of Canada went out for dinner and drinks at a downtown bar on Tuesday night last week, hours before police discovered a badly beaten, unconscious homeless man near the regiment's home at Moss Park Armoury. 

The reservists were playing host to a send-off for visiting troops from Germany and Britain, Major Tim Lourie said on behalf of the <Queen's> <Own> <Rifles>. Now three of the regiment's members face second-degree murder and assault charges. 

"It was at a local establishment down on The Esplanade. About 50 or so members of the unit, as well as the German soldiers, went there for dinner and socializing," he said. 

The Bier Markt on The Esplanade confirmed a dinner reservation for 50 people from the Canadian Armed Forces last Tuesday. The party ended at about 11 o'clock, the employee said. 

"The various different groups went [in] a number of different directions. In this case, the German troops, as well as some British troops that were being hosted by 7 Toronto Regiment, were staying at the Armoury, so they would have gone back. 

"But the soldiers from the Queen's Own or any of the other units wouldn't have normally gone back to the unit to stay there, they would have gone home," Major Lourie said. 

He could not confirm that the three accused attended the send-off party. 

At about 4:40 a.m. Wednesday, police discovered the badly bruised body of Paul Croutch, 59, in nearby Moss Park. 

He was suffering what the coroner called "blunt-impact head trauma . . . consistent with being punched, kicked or stomped." Mr. Croutch was taken to hospital, where he was pronounced dead that morning. 

On Friday night, Toronto Police and the National Investigation Services of the Canadian Armed Forces arrested three reserve members of the Moss Park Armoury. 

Questions quickly arose about why a homicide on the streets of Toronto was not made public until early Saturday morning, nearly four days after the incident. 

Detective Wayne Fowler, the lead homicide investigator on the case, said police released information after the three arrests. 

"As soon as the arrests were made, the press release went out. 

. . . Because this investigation was not in the media at the time -- the bad guys didn't know the police were investigating this murder." Mark Pugash, communications director for Toronto Police Services, said holding back news of a homicide on Toronto streets is very rare, but it is unavoidable in cases like this. 

"There might be cases where investigators might be keeping an eye on someone and, in their view, that if this were to be publicized widely, it might compromise their ability to obtain the evidence they need." Mr. Pugash said the military involvement had nothing to do with the postponed announcement. 

"The considerations that govern what we do are public safety, the integrity of the investigation. The fact that there might be some other institution involved is not a factor that would be taken into account." Captain Mark Giles, spokesman for the National Investigation Services of the Canadian Forces, said he is concerned about the severity of the incident. 

"Any time you have, as we do here, three of our soldiers who are alleged to have been involved in such a serious situation, it's obviously not good news for us." Major Lourie said the arrests have taken a toll on those who are part of the reserves. 

"These people work very, very hard. They're dedicated Canadians and to see this sort of thing happen and to be linked with it as being part of this organization, people are having a difficult time coming to grips with it," he said. 

"This is one of our top units we have in the Brigade, and some might say in Canada. The <Queen's> <Own> <Rifles> have a long and drawn out prestigious history of supporting Canada." The Toronto Disaster Relief Committee, which has called on the Attorney-General of Ontario to prosecute the beating death of Mr. 

Croutch as a hate crime, was scheduled to gather with the homeless, front-line workers and community partners this morning at the site of the killing at Queen Street East and Jarvis Street. 

Jeffery Hall, 21, Mountaz Ibrahim, 23, and Brian Deganis, 21, are scheduled to appear for a remand hearing in court today at College Park.


----------



## bossi (8 Sep 2005)

This thread is offered as a service to Army.ca members, as a convenient means to monitor media coverage of the Regent Park murder.   Unfortunately, due to the tendency for overly emotional commentary, this thread will remain locked in order to avoid speculation, innuendo, rumour and misinformation.
So-called "editorial control" will rest with those media sources reporting on this story.

Looking at this from another angle, this approach is somewhat analogous to Army.ca saying "It would be inappropriate for us to comment upon a matter which is before the courts."

We ask you to please respect this difficult decision, and refrain from starting new threads, please.  Thank you.


----------



## bossi (8 Sep 2005)

Toronto Police Service news release, 03 Sep 05, 0003 hrs:
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/newsreleases/pdfs/8384.pdf

640 AM Radio: http://www.640toronto.com/news/metro.cfm?cat=7428109912&rem=17302&red=80110923aPBIny&wids=410&gi=1&gm=metro.cfm


> Three Military Men Charged in Murder of Homeless Man
> Sep, 03 2005 - 1:00 AM
> TORONTO/640 TORONTO - *Three members of the Canadian Armed Forces reserves are facing charges in the beating death of a homeless man in downtown Toronto park.*
> 
> ...



CITY-TV 03 Sep 05:  http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20050903-006/page.asp


----------



## bossi (8 Sep 2005)

Sep. 3, 2005. 08:35 AM

*Army reservists charged in homeless man's beating death
Victim, 59, was found in park with fatal injuries*

Female witness also attacked, police say

CANADIAN PRESS
WITH FILES FROM THESTAR.COM STAFF

Three members of the Canadian Armed Forces reserves are facing charges in the beating death of a homeless man in Toronto park.

Police were called to a downtown park early Wednesday where they found 59-year-old Paul Croutch unconscious and unresponsive.

Police said Friday that Croutch was taken to St. Michael's Hospital and died later that day from his injuries.

Police say an autopsy determined Croutch died from blows to the head consistent with being punched, kicked or stomped.

Police say a woman who witnessed the alleged assault suffered bruising when she was attacked.

Jeffery Hall, 21, Mountaz Ibrahim, 23, and Brian Deganis, 21, all of Toronto, are charged with second-degree murder and assault causing bodily harm.

All three are members of the Queen's Own Rifles, based at Moss Park Armoury at Queen S. E. and Jarvis St., police said.

City police and the Canadian Forces National Investigation Services were involved in the investigation.

The three men were scheduled to appear in a Toronto court Saturday.

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1125741951070&call_pageid=968332188492&col=968705899037&t=TS_Home


----------



## bossi (8 Sep 2005)

> Sep. 4, 2005. 08:17 AM
> 
> *3 reservists face murder charges
> Homeless man beaten to death in Moss Park*
> ...



http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1125784210116&call_pageid=968332188492&col=968793972154&t=TS_Home&DPL=IvsNDS%2f7ChAX&tacodalogin=yes

(may require online registration with Toronto Star)


----------



## bossi (8 Sep 2005)

> Toronto homeless advocates call for hate crime treatment for beating death
> Last Updated Mon, 05 Sep 2005 21:21:28 EDT
> CBC News
> 
> ...



http://sympatico.msn.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/09/05/homeless_beating20050905.html

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/09/05/homeless_beating20050905.html


----------



## bossi (8 Sep 2005)

> *Defeated by his demons, man met violent end on a Moss Park bench*
> By ANTHONY REINHART
> 
> Wednesday, September 7, 2005
> ...



http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20050907.CROUTCH07/BNPrint/theglobeandmail/TopStories


----------



## bossi (8 Sep 2005)

> Sep. 8, 2005. 06:38 AM
> *Death follows soldiers' party
> Reservists celebrated after returning from combat exercise
> 
> ...



http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_PrintFriendly&c=Article&cid=1126131012980&call_pageid=968332188492


----------



## bossi (8 Sep 2005)

> Troops' party preceded man's killing in Moss Park
> Police defend rare delay in announcing that Paul Croutch had been beaten to death
> By UNNATI GANDHI
> 
> ...



http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/ArticleNews/TPStory/LAC/20050908/CROUTCH08/TPNational/Toronto


----------



## bossi (8 Sep 2005)

> Poverty Activists Hold Rally in Memory of Murdered Homeless Man
> Sep, 08 2005 - 6:00 AM
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.640toronto.com/news/metro.cfm?cat=7428109912&rem=17668&red=80110923aPBIny&wids=410&gi=1&gm=metro.cfm



> Homeless Memorial
> Sep, 08 2005 - 3:00 PM
> 
> TORONTO/640TORONTO - Poverty groups are calling on the federal government to turn a downtown Toronto military training facility into a refuge for the homeless.
> ...



http://www.640toronto.com/news/metro.cfm?cat=7428109912&rem=17725&red=80110923aPBIny&wids=410&gi=1&gm=metro.cfm


----------



## bossi (9 Sep 2005)

CITY-TV, Toronto - link at bottom shows poster, video clip:



> *Homeless Homicide*
> 
> They had just returned from 10 days of simulated war combat, learning how to survive and eliminate enemies on the battlefield.
> 
> ...




http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20050908-013/page.asp


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Sep 2005)

> PUBLICATION: 	The Toronto Sun
> DATE: 	2005.09.09
> PAGE: 	10
> SOURCE: 	BY MIKE STROBEL
> ...







> PUBLICATION: 	The Toronto Sun
> DATE: 	2005.09.09
> SOURCE: 	BY BRODIE FENLON, TORONTO SUN
> 
> ...







> PUBLICATION: 	The Toronto Star
> DATE: 	2005.09.09
> BYLINE: 	John Goddard
> SOURCE: 	Toronto Star
> ...







> PUBLICATION: 	GLOBE AND MAIL
> DATE: 	2005.09.09
> BYLINE: 	UNNATI GANDHI
> 
> ...


----------



## bossi (12 Sep 2005)

> Sep. 12, 2005. 06:41 AM
> *Murder charges wound regiment*
> `Job is to protect most vulnerable'
> Man found beaten next to armoury
> ...



[in order to read Toronto Star article may you mayrequire online registration]

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1126478106996&call_pageid=968332188492&col=968705899037&t=TS_Home&DPL=IvsNDS%2f7ChAX&tacodalogin=yes


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Sep 2005)

From training exercises, to haircuts and attire, the Canadian military is ripe with tradition. 

But according to one former soldier, that fact may have cost Paul Croutch his life. 

On Tuesday, hundreds of mourners showed up for the funeral of Croutch, a homeless man who was allegedly beaten to death by three army reservists. 

"John" who was with the Canadian military two decades ago, says there is a tradition of harassing the homeless in the downtown neighbourhood where Croutch was killed. 

"Every Thursday when we'd finish our training for the day, there was a few guys, four to five guys, who would get together and go out, what they called rolling bums," he explains. 

"It happened 18 years ago when I was in, and it's still happening," he alleges. 

John claims four or five soliders would carry out the assault and that no one in his unit would openly speak about it, but everyone knew it was taking place. 

"I think it's been a tradition there because there's so many homeless people around Moss Park Armoury...I'll guarantee you that every soldier in all the units there knows it goes on."

Major Tim Lourie isn't one of them. 

"Never heard of anything of any tradition of doing that type of activity," he counters. 

Cpl. Chris Abate concurs. 

"No. I've never heard that whatsoever," adding that reservists have a good rapport with area residents, one that may have to be rebuilt after the beating death of Croutch. 

"In this community we've always had a good relationship with the homeless communities and there's never been any type of harsh feelings between us."


http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20050913-016/page.asp

+++++++++++

CBCUlocked - 13 Sep 05



> Friends remember murdered homeless man 'who touched the lives of many'
> By Brenda Craig CBCUnlocked
> Updated: Sep 13, 2005, 18:05
> 
> ...



http://www.cbcunlocked.com/artman/publish/article_196.shtml


----------



## bossi (14 Sep 2005)

14 Sep 05 - CP24.com - video clip
http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20050914-016/page.asp



> *Soldiers Of Misfortune?*
> 
> They may deny it, but we've seen it with our own eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## bossi (14 Sep 2005)

CBCUnlocked - 14 Sep 05



> *The life and times of Paul Croutch: hating the homeless *
> By Brenda Craig, CBCUnlocked
> Updated: Sep 14, 2005, 14:46
> 
> ...



http://www.cbcunlocked.com/artman/publish/features/article_216.shtml


----------



## bossi (14 Sep 2005)

Globe & Mail - 14 Sep 05



> *Viceroy praises murder victim*
> By PAUL CHOI
> 
> Wednesday, September 14, 2005
> ...



http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/ArticleNews/TPStory/LAC/20050914/HOMELESS14/TPNational/Toronto


----------



## bossi (15 Sep 2005)

Toronto Sun - 14 Sep



> *He led a good life: Ex-wife*
> By Sarah Green, Toronto Sun
> 
> Paul Richard Franklin Croutch was just 12 years old when he chose his own name.
> ...



http://www.torontosun.com/News/TorontoAndGTA/2005/09/14/1216281-sun.html

++++++



> *Homeless man an 'innocent'Lt.-Gov. mourns murder victim*
> By SARAH GREEN, TORONTO SUN
> 
> They sat side by side at a funeral yesterday for Paul Croutch -- estranged family and old friends, a lieutenant-governor and the homeless.
> ...



http://www.torontosun.com/News/TorontoAndGTA/2005/09/14/1216282-sun.html


----------



## bossi (16 Sep 2005)

> YOUR LETTERS
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Our third mailbag
> By CBCUnlocked
> ...



http://www.cbcunlocked.com/artman/publish/article_231.shtml


----------



## bossi (24 Sep 2005)

> *Slain man, soldiers argued weeks earlier, witnesses say*
> By Anthony Reinhart (Globe and Mail)
> Thursday, September 22, 2005 Page A18
> 
> ...



http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/ArticleNews/TPStory/LAC/20050922/CROUTCH22/Columnists/Columnist?author=Anthony+Reinhart


----------



## bossi (28 Sep 2005)

> *Reservists now face first-degree murder charges*Part-time soldiers accused of killing homeless man in Moss Park in August
> 
> CANADIAN PRESS (as reported by Toronto Star, Sep. 27, 2005. 06:35 PM)
> 
> ...



http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_PrintFriendly&c=Article&cid=1127857814048&call_pageid=968332188492


----------



## bossi (28 Sep 2005)

> *Reservists face tougher charges in beating death of homeless man*
> By UNNATI GANDHI  (Globe & Mail)
> Wednesday, September 28, 2005 Page A15
> 
> ...



http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/ArticleNews/TPStory/LAC/20050928/CROUTCH28/TPNational/Toronto




> *New charges brought in murder of homeless editor*
> Siri Agrell, National Post
> Wednesday, September 28, 2005
> 
> ...



http://www.canada.com/national/nationalpost/news/newsletter/story.html?s_id=l53c0lDWrooeHhzz3eQJZ8PZBCnwI2iiP7lJQR2Yq7CKAh70ft%2bR5A%3d%3d




> *Reservists now face first-degree murder charges*Part-time soldiers accused of killing homeless man in Moss Park in August
> 
> CANADIAN PRESS (as reported by Toronto Star, Sep. 27, 2005. 06:35 PM)
> 
> ...



http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_PrintFriendly&c=Article&cid=1127857814048&call_pageid=968332188492


----------



## bossi (28 Sep 2005)

Periodic reminder:



			
				bossi said:
			
		

> This thread is offered as a service to Army.ca members, as a convenient means to monitor media coverage of the Regent Park murder.  Unfortunately, due to the tendency for overly emotional commentary, this thread will remain locked in order to avoid speculation, innuendo, rumour and misinformation.
> So-called "editorial control" will rest with those media sources reporting on this story.
> 
> Looking at this from another angle, this approach is somewhat analogous to Army.ca saying "It would be inappropriate for us to comment upon a matter which is before the courts."
> ...



Television coverage:  City-TV Toronto/Pulse24.com 28 Sep 05


> *Facing First-Degree*
> 
> Three Canadian Forces reservists accused of killing a homeless man will now face first-degree murder charges.
> 
> ...



http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20050928-005/page.asp


----------



## old medic (4 Mar 2008)

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20080303/jury_murder_080303/20080303/?hub=TorontoHome

Jury selection begins in homeless man's murder trial

toronto.ctv.ca
Monday March 3rd 2008



> Jury selection began Monday in the murder trial of a homeless man, found beaten to death behind the Moss Park Armoury nearly three years ago.
> 
> Three Canadian Army reservists pleaded not guilty to second degree murder in a makeshift courtroom inside the John Bassett Theatre in Toronto's Metro Convention Centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Mar 2008)

http://www.thestar.com/News/GTA/article/309091
Reservists' murder trial has dramatic opening act

Mar 04, 2008 04:30 AM 
Betsy Powell 


The first act of a real-life courtroom drama opened yesterday in a downtown Toronto theatre where jury selection began in the case of three armed forces' reservists charged in the August 2005 beating death of a homeless man in Moss Park.

The 1,330-seat John Bassett Theatre on Front St., the venue used by fame-seekers warbling hit songs on the TV show Canadian Idol, was turned into a makeshift court because of the large number of people – 450 – summoned for jury duty. The largest courtroom at Superior Court can only accommodate 210.
Prospective jurors sat in the auditorium's plush seats waiting for the registrar to pull their names from a wooden drum as the legal cast performed their roles on the brightly lit stage. 

Presiding over the proceedings was Ontario Superior Court Justice Eugene Ewaschuk.
Also sitting on stage with their lawyers were the three accused: Brian Deganis, Jeffery Hall, and Mountaz Ibrahim. Each said they planned to plead not guilty to the second-degree murder of Paul Croutch, 59, and assault causing bodily harm. 

The assault charge relates to the attack on a homeless woman who said she tried to intervene. The accused are all in their 20s.
Ewaschuk explained the purpose of the off-site proceedings was to reduce the jury pool into manageable groups of 30. They will then be directed to report to the courthouse at 361 University Ave. where the process will continue.
And, on the eve of March Break, the only reason for being excused from duty is if a potential juror has a vacation booked, he said.

First up was a young man from East York who was reminded to remove his baseball cap as he approached the front of the stage.
"You're in a courtroom," Ewaschuk's voice boomed, acoustically enhanced by the microphone pinned to his robes.
The young man was followed to the stage by truck drivers, accountants, administrative assistants and nurses.

Ewaschuk excused several dozen people, sometimes telling them to "have a good time" or, in the case of a woman heading to Las Vegas, "good luck."
The trial is set to begin March 17 and is expected to last six to eight weeks.


----------



## old medic (4 Mar 2008)

Periodic reminder:



			
				bossi said:
			
		

> This thread is offered as a service to Army.ca members, as a convenient means to monitor media coverage of the Regent Park murder.  Unfortunately, due to the tendency for overly emotional commentary, this thread will remain locked in order to avoid speculation, innuendo, rumour and misinformation.
> So-called "editorial control" will rest with those media sources reporting on this story.
> 
> Looking at this from another angle, this approach is somewhat analogous to Army.ca saying "It would be inappropriate for us to comment upon a matter which is before the courts."
> ...



http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20080303/jury_murder_080303/20080303/?hub=TorontoHome

Jury selection begins in homeless man's murder trial

toronto.ctv.ca



> Jury selection began Monday in the murder trial of a homeless man, found beaten to death behind the Moss Park Armoury nearly three years ago.
> 
> Three Canadian Army reservists pleaded not guilty to second degree murder in a makeshift courtroom inside the John Bassett Theatre in Toronto's Metro Convention Centre.
> 
> ...



Jury duty ?? = Jury selection ?


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Mar 2008)

*Army Reservists Go On Trial In Beating Death Of Homeless Man
Monday March 17, 2008
CityNews.ca Staff*







Three Army reservists are expected to plead not guilty Monday in the beating death of a homeless man.

Brian Deganis, Jeffery Hall and Mountaz Ibrahim go to trial this week, charged with second-degree murder after 59-year-old Paul Croutch's lifeless body was found in Moss Park in August 2005.

They were all members of the Queen's Own Rifles regiment at the time and had attended a social function at nearby Moss Park Armoury that night.

All three reportedly said in the past they planned to plead not guilty to both second-degree murder and a charge of assault causing bodily harm, relating to an attack on a homeless woman who claims she tried to intervene.

The accused are all in their 20s.

It's believed the trial will take anywhere from six to eight weeks.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Mar 2008)

*Reservists go on trial accused of killing homeless man*

Last Updated: Monday, March 17, 2008 | 12:19 PM ET Comments16Recommend62CBC News 

The trial of three reserve soldiers charged with second-degree murder in the death of a homeless man opened Monday in Toronto.  

Brian Deganis, Jeffery Hall and Mountaz Ibrahim are accused of beating 59-year-old Paul Croutch to death in August 2005.

It's alleged the attack happened as Croutch was sleeping on a park bench near Sherbourne and Shuter streets.

In court, Crown prosecutors said one of the accused was overheard saying he hated homeless people and wanted to take them on. It was after that the reservists went to the park and allegedly committed the attack.

The three men had been at a function at the nearby Moss Park Armoury.

The jury was told that Croutch was punched and kicked so hard that his body landed almost a metre behind the bench where he was sleeping. 

The three are also accused of attacking a woman who tried to help Croutch.

The brutality of the killing shocked people in Toronto. It was not only the violence against a vulnerable, homeless man that caught people's attention, but also the fact that three Canadian Forces reservists were accused of the fatal assault.

An autopsy showed Croutch suffered head injuries likely caused by punching, kicking or stomping.

A forensic expert is expected to testify Monday afternoon.


----------



## old medic (20 Mar 2008)

http://www.nationalpost.com/news/canada/Story.html?id=382249

Homeless man 'never knew what hit him'
Former Editor; Three former reservists on trial in beating death
Shannon Kari, National Post  Published: Tuesday, March 18, 2008



> TORONTO - Paul Croutch was trying to sleep on a park bench in downtown Toronto in the early morning hours of Aug. 31, 2005, wrapped in plastic garbage bags during a rainstorm, when he was suddenly attacked.
> 
> The 59-year-old homeless man and former newspaper editor was knocked from the bench and then repeatedly and savagely beaten until he lapsed into unconsciousness and eventually died from numerous injuries, including a fatal blow to the brain. Several ribs were fractured and his spleen was torn.
> 
> ...


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Apr 2008)

Woman said she witnessed beating of homeless man
Updated: Wed Apr. 02 2008 2:06:17 PM

ctvtoronto.ca


The prosecution's key witness at the murder trial of three army reservists took the stand on Wednesday, saying she heard screaming and then saw a homeless man being beaten. 

Valerie Valen, a self-described recovering drug addict, told the court she was in Toronto's Moss Park in the early morning hours of Aug. 31, 2005 when she heard the commotion. 

She said during the attack, a man shouted "all these bums -- these (expletive) druggies." Valen testified she shouted at the men to stop their attack, and then they attacked her. 

The Crown alleges a homeless man, 59-year-old Paul Croutch, was sleeping on a bench in the park when he was attacked by the three reservists -- Brian Deganis, Jeffrey Hall and Mountaz Ibrahim. 

Croutch died of his injuries in hospital. The accused, all in their 20s, are on trial for second-degree murder. 

The former Queen's Own Rifles members are also charged with assault causing bodily harm for the alleged beating of Valen. 

Deganis, Hall and Ibrahim were at the nearby armoury for an event on the night of the attack, court has heard. 

Major Peter St. Denis testified on Tuesday that Deganis and Hall seemed intoxicated, and that he had heard Deganis cursing the homeless who frequent the park and threatening to "take them on," the Toronto Star reported. 

The three accused have pleaded not guilty to all charges. 

With a report from CTV Toronto


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Apr 2008)

Reservist's ranting 'out of character,' trial told


April 02, 2008 
Betsy Powell
Courts Bureau

TheStar.com - GTA - Reservist's ranting 'out of character,' trial told

Accused seemed intoxicated but unlikely to be a danger, major testifies at reservists' murder trial

Canadian Armed Forces Reserve soldier Brian Deganis's ranting and raving about bums after a night of drinking was "totally out of character," Major Peter St. Denis testified yesterday, agreeing with the young man's lawyer, J.J. Burke.

"Never once did he say `I want to kill anybody'?" Burke then asked St. Denis, who wrapped up his final day on the stand at the trial of Deganis and fellow Queen's Own Rifles reservists Jeffery Hall and Mountaz Ibrahim. 

St. Denis agreed he had not heard that utterance.

The three men, all in their twenties, are charged with second-degree murder in the death of 59-year-old Paul Croutch, a homeless man who was attacked Aug. 31, 2005 as he lay sleeping on a bench in Moss Park, near the downtown Toronto armoury. He died in hospital.

Under questioning later by Crown attorney Hank Goody, St. Denis said that while he was concerned about Deganis driving a motor vehicle in his condition, he did not think he was a danger to himself or others.

Deganis, Hall and Ibrahim were at the armoury that night after St. Denis had hosted a farewell dinner at the Bier Markt on The Esplanade for a group of visiting German soldiers.

St. Denis, who was a police officer in Peel for 16 years, has told the jury that Deganis and Hall seemed intoxicated when he returned to Moss Park. Both smelled of alcohol, had bloodshot eyes and Deganis, in particular, had a "blank" look like the "lights are on and nobody's home," Burke said, prompting an agreeing nod from St. Denis.

St. Denis has testified that he heard Deganis cursing the "f---ing bums' who frequent the park and threatening to "take them on."

Burke finished his cross-examination of St. Denis by asking him if he knew that on Sept. 1, 2005, at 3 p.m., Deganis had driven back down to the Moss Park armoury and tried to enlist to go to Afghanistan.

St. Denis said he did not.

The trial resumes today when the Crown's key witness, Valerie Valen, is expected to take the stand. The Crown alleges the three accused attacked Valen after she saw them beating Croutch, a man she knew to be homeless. 

The three are also charged with assault causing bodily harm. They've pleaded not guilty to all the charges.


Copyright:  2008 Torstar Syndication Services  
Publication:  Toronto Star


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Apr 2008)

I saw homeless man beaten, witness says  

TheStar.com - GTA - I saw homeless man beaten, witness says 

RON BULLl/ TORONTO STAR 
Witness Valerie Valen enters court in the trial of reservists charged in the killing of a homeless man in Moss Park. 

Homicide maps
View interactive maps of homicides in the GTA since 2005.
April 02, 2008 
Curt Rush and Justin Piercy
STAFF REPORTERS
A key witness in the trial of three army reservists accused of murdering a homeless man in a Toronto park told a court this morning that she broke up the fatal beating of the victim, only to have the accused attack her. 
Valerie Valen testified she was in Moss Park looking for a friend sometime after 1 a.m. on August 31, 2005, when she heard the commotion. 

Asked what was being said, she responded: “F---king druggies, bums and f---ing bums. At first it was just one voice, it was pretty loud. I was able to hear from 20 to 30 feet away (and) the voice was very angry,” said Valen. 

It’s alleged the three accused, Jeffrey Hall, Mountaz Ibrahim and Brian Deganis, all in their twenties and all charged with second-degree murder, beat Paul Croutch, 59, on Aug. 31, 2005 as he lay sleeping on a bench in Moss Park, near the downtown armoury. He died in hospital. 

The Crown believes the three accused attacked Valen after she saw them beating Croutch, a man she knew to be homeless. 

Although the defence pointed out it was dark and there was pouring rain, she said there were small lights surrounding the park and she had a “clear view of what was going on” and saw “three young men hitting and football-kicking a sleeping bag containing Mr. Crouch.” 

She testified they beat Crouch for three to five minutes and stopped only when she called out to the men: “`What the hell are you doing? He’s an old man. I’m going to call 911. What could he possibly have done?’” 

Valen testified the men told her to `get the hell out of the park’ and to `mind her own f---king business’ before they kicked her legs out from underneath her, pushed her and knocked her to the ground. 

“What, you beat up an old man, now you’re going to beat up a woman?’” Valen said she told the men. 

Now realizing she was a woman, Valen testified that one of the men responded by saying, “You’re a dyke and you don’t mean anything anyway.” 

After this they told to get up and start running, before knocking her down once more. 

“I feared for my life,” Valen said as she rubbed at her eyes, becoming tearful as she recounted the memories of the night. 

She told the court that most of the beating inflicted upon her was carried out by Ibrahim and Hall, while Deganis put his military dog tags in her face and said, “We own this park. This gives us the right to kill all the homeless derelicts.” 

Valen said she eventually got up again and scrambled to safety on Queen St. She testified that when she turned around, the three men had disappeared into the armoury. 

An admitted drug addict, Valen said she was receiving treatment for her addiction to opium at the time. 

She also admitted to smoking pot and drinking in the park hours earlier, but said the effects had worn off and she was “sober.” 

Her time on the stand is expected to wrap up tomorrow. 

Deganis, Hall and Ibrahim were at the armoury that night after the previous witness to take the stand, Major Peter St. Denis, had hosted a farewell dinner at a restaurant on The Esplanade for a group of visiting German soldiers. 

St. Denis, who was a police officer in Peel for 16 years, told the jury that Deganis and Hall seemed intoxicated when he returned to Moss Park. Both smelled of alcohol, had bloodshot eyes and Deganis, in particular, had a "blank" look like the "lights are on and nobody’s home," the young men’s lawyer, J.J.Burke said, prompting an agreeing nod from St. Denis. 

The three are also charged with assault causing bodily harm. They’ve pleaded not guilty to all the charges. 


Copyright:  2008 Torstar Syndication Services  
Publication:  Toronto Star
 






_RON BULLl/ TORONTO STAR 
Witness Valerie Valen enters court in the trial of reservists charged in the killing of a homeless man in Moss Park. _


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Apr 2008)

Witness To Savage Murder Of Homeless Man: No Human Could Survive That Beating

Wednesday April 2, 2008
CityNews.ca Staff
Warning: The following story contains offensive language and descriptions of a violent crime. Reader discretion is advised. 

Her name is Valerie Valen and she will never forget what being a Good Samaritan did to her life. She's the woman who tried to come to the aid of a homeless man as he was being beaten to death at Moss Park Armoury on a rainy night in August 2005.

Three reservists, Jeffrey Hall, Mountaz Ibrahim and Brian Deganis, are charged with second-degree murder in the terrible crime, which the court heard began when the trio returned from a night of heavy drinking. 

Valen was passing by the park that night, and couldn't believe what she was hearing. In some stunning testimony on Wednesday, the only living witness to the crime recalls being startled by the voice of a man later identified as Hall emerging through the downpour, screaming ""f***ing bums" and that the homeless were "all a waste of skin." 

She watched in shock as Paul Croutch was kicked and pummeled by three men. While she never saw the victim close-up, the 44-year-old recalls seeing the men "beating and football kicking the sleeping bag containing Mr. Crouch ... He didn't see what was coming." 

She became alarmed at the violence and remembers thinking, "no human could survive that beating." Sadly, she was right. Croutch died following the brutal assault.

And Valen became a victim herself when she screamed back at the trio, warning them she was calling 911. She told a hushed courtroom that was the moment they stopped going after Croutch and turned on her. 

She claims she was beaten by both Hall and Ibrahim and kicked in the head and ribs, leaving her black and blue from her ear to the back of her skull. When the men discovered they were beating a woman, she alleges they didn't stop for a moment. Instead she testified Hall sneered at her, "you're a dike, and you don't matter anyway." 

All three are also facing charges of assault causing bodily harm for that incident.  

After the beating, she says Deganis marched back up to her and shoved his dog tags in her face. "These gave them the right to kill all us homeless crack heads and bums," she concluded. 

Valen, who knew the victim, called him a sad homeless man who was a "little more prideful" than other homeless people. She termed him a "gentleman" who always tried to help the addicts and the working girls who hung around the area. 

Her dramatic testimony is scheduled to continue on Thursday. 






Court graphic by: Marianne Boucher


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Apr 2008)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Crime/2008/04/09/5234286-sun.html
Good Samaritan suing accused
Admits to $2.5M lawsuit during fatal beating trial

By SAM PAZZANO, COURTS BUREAU
The Toronto Sun     

A Good Samaritan who bravely intervened to save a homeless man from a fatal beating admitted yesterday she is suing her alleged assailants and the Canadian Armed Forces for $2.5 million. 
Valerie Valen confirmed to defence lawyer John Rosen that she filed the civil lawsuit on behalf of herself, her common-law spouse, Deborah Patterson, and her son, Levi Patrick Valen. 

Armed Forces reservists Pte. Brian Deganis, 23, Cpl. Jeffrey Hall, 23, and Cpl. Mountaz Ibrahim, 25, are being tried for second-degree murder in the death of Paul Croutch, 59, atMoss Park where he slept on a bench during a driving rainstorm in the early morning of Aug. 31, 2005. 

Valen balked at Rosen's question, saying she didn't see "how it was relevant." 

Justice Eugene Ewaschuk quickly interjected, telling the witness it was relevant and ordered her to answer the question confirming the lawsuit's existence. 
Valen, 44, a recovering addict who smoked crack after being beaten that night, is seeking $500,000 in damages each for assault and battery, negligence, "infliction of nervous shock," and other damages. 

Valen was searching for a hooker named "Donna" in the Moss Park area for a friend known as "Pork Chop Dave." 
Valen heard an angry voice decrying homeless people and drug addicts, and saw Croutch being beaten when she tried to save him. 

Rosen described his client, Hall, as being in a "drunken stupor" and unresponsive when Valen confronted him as to why he was assailing Croutch. 
Valen agreed with Rosen that she was "dealing with a man who isn't making any sense. 

"Hall keeps repeating himself, instead of answering the question, and he gets more angry and frustrated." 
Rosen said Hall's level of intoxication showed by the heavy smell on his breath and the way he walked toward Valen. 
Rosen said the witness was "roughed up," but not relentlessly kicked and punched, leaving black eyes and broken nose injuries. 

The three accused were reserve members of Queen's Own Rifles of Canada, an airborne infantry unit of the Canadian Forces. 
The trial continues today.


----------



## old medic (17 Apr 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080417/trial_homeless_080417/20080417?hub=TopStories

Reservists plead guilty in homeless man's death

Updated Thu. Apr. 17 2008 6:33 PM ET

ctvtoronto.ca


> The trial of three former Canadian Forces reservists charged in the beating death of a homeless man came to an abrupt halt Thursday when the three men agreed to plead guilty to lesser offences.
> 
> Paul Croutch, 59, died as a result of injuries after being beaten in Moss Park, near Toronto's downtown armoury, on August 31, 2005.
> 
> ...


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Apr 2008)

Sentencing due in beating death of homeless man
Updated: Wed Apr. 30 2008 8:33:51 AM

The Canadian Press

TORONTO — Three Canadian Forces reservists are due back in court Wednesday for sentencing in the beating death of a homeless man in Toronto. 

Corporal Jeffrey Hall and Private Brian Deganis pleaded guilty to manslaughter in the August 2005, slaying of Paul Croutch. 

The Crown had charged the two with second-degree murder but accepted a plea bargain, agreeing with the defence that they were too drunk to form the intent to murder. 

The men are members of Queen's Own Rifles of Canada. 

Hall, admitted he has a "Jekyll and Hyde'' personality when he drank, and says he and Deganis punched and kicked Croutch to death near the bench where the homeless man often slept. 

A third reservist, Corporal Mountaz Ibrahim, pleaded guilty to being an accessory for helping the killers' escape. 

All three also pleaded guilty to assaulting Valerie Valen, a Good Samaritan who tried to stop the attack on Croutch and was chased from the downtown park near Moss Park Armoury.








*The three army reservists on trial for the second-degree murder of Paul Croutch, a homeless man, are seen in this court sketch*


dileas

tess


----------



## Bigmac (1 May 2008)

> *Reservists jailed for several years each for killing of Toronto homeless man*
> TORONTO — Two Canadian Forces reservists who beat a homeless man to death in a Toronto park after hours of heavy drinking were handed jail sentences of several years each Thursday for a crime that the judge called a "sadistic" attack carried out "with military precision."
> 
> Cpl. Jeffrey Hall and Pte. Brian Deganis, both 24 and members of the Queen's Own Rifles of Canada, pleaded guilty to manslaughter last month in the death of 59-year-old Paul Croutch in August 2005.
> ...



http://canadianpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5jC-XRgBCvR7dHPET9nITU1vCpxvw

They got what they deserved. I am surprised they have not been discharged from the reserves yet!?

I take exception toward what the judge said. What kind of "military precision" does it require for two drunk idiots to beat up a homeless man! The media eats that crap up though don't they?


----------



## Nemo888 (1 May 2008)

I've only ever been in one fist fight in the Army and it was with one of the A$$%**S in question. I felt a little guilty about it at the time. Wished I would have swung a little harder now. He actually threw dirt in my eyes. I thought he was all talk and no guts.


----------



## medaid (1 May 2008)

I feel for the family of the homeless man where ever they maybe. 

I also feel for the Regimental Family of the QOR... they'll have a hell of a time to get rid of that mar from their name.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 May 2008)

Sounds like for than manslaughter to me, but at least these losers will be behind bars.

I am sure their 'boyfriends' are waiting for them to punch out some dialated ring pieces in the years to come.

Beating to death a homeless man is very 'weak and gutless' crime, and I am happy to see the Judge throwing a bit of weight behind the sentancing, compared to the limp wristed decisions they usually hand down these days.

The QOR in its entirety hopefully will distance themselves quicksmart from these three murdering scumsuckers.


----------



## The_Falcon (1 May 2008)

Bigmac said:
			
		

> http://canadianpress.google.com/article/ALeqM5jC-XRgBCvR7dHPET9nITU1vCpxvw
> 
> They got what they deserved. *I am surprised they have not been discharged from the reserves yet*!?
> 
> I take exception toward what the judge said. What kind of "military precision" does it require for two drunk idiots to beat up a homeless man! The media eats that crap up though don't they?



The administrative procedures to release them from the reserves had to wait until their trail concluded.  Now that the trail and sentencing is concluded, the army can now show them the door.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 May 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> The administrative procedures to release them from the reserves *had to wait * until their trail concluded.  Now that the trail and sentencing is concluded, the army can now show them the door.



Ok what reg's state it has to wait for the trial to be concluded?  I am looking for a ref to a CFAO, etc not shots in the dark.


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Ok what reg's state it has to wait for the trial to be concluded?  I am looking for a ref to a CFAO, etc not shots in the dark.



You can try looking up the Charter or Rights, Harassment Policies, advice from the DJAG, etc.  Remember: they are innocent until proven guilty.  To "Discharge" them before a verdict comes in, opens the CF up for "Grounds of Wrongful Dismissal", Harassment, etc.


----------



## George Wallace (1 May 2008)

Remember:  Members of the CF serve, not only under the Codes of Military Discipline, but also under the Laws of Canada.  What would a "smart Lawyer" have done if they were dismissed from the CF prior to the Trial?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 May 2008)

Seen. Brain fart.


----------



## chris the merc (8 May 2008)

Two Canadian Forces reservists each received prison sentences of 11 years on Thursday in the beating death of a homeless man in Toronto in August 2005. 

Jeffrey Hall and Brian Deganis, both 24, pleaded guilty last month to manslaughter in the death of 59-year-old Paul Croutch.

Both men apologized on Wednesday for the alcohol-fuelled beating in Moss Park, near a downtown armoury. 

Hours before being sentenced, Hall's lawyer John Rosen said his client suffered a partial blackout at the time of the attack. Rosen, who asked for a term of between nine and 10 years, said Hall had a "blemish-free" record until the beating. 

Rosen said his client got involved in the assault because he misjudged the situation in a drunken state when he saw Croutch lunge at Deganis. 

"He wishes he could turn back the clock and undo this,'' Rosen said. 

The assault shocked the presiding Superior Court judge, who called the assault one of the most vicious he's seen in his 42-year legal career. 

"They used him as a combination punching bag and soccer ball,'' Justice Eugene Ewaschuk said. 

During their six-week trial, court heard that Hall and Deganis "spewed out" hate-filled words about "bums" and "crack heads" during the beating. 


"They punched and kicked him with such ferocity that they moved his body a distance of seven to 10 feet," Ewaschuk told the packed courtroom. 


"The two accused literally stomped Mr. Croutch to death." 


Deganis' lawyer said his client clearly "lost control" of his emotions in the fatal beating. James John Burke asked for a sentence of another three years on top of the time Deganis has already served since his arrest in Sept. 2005. 

"He never did apply for bail,'' said Burke, adding his client has carried an enormous burden of guilt for the killing. 

With credit for time served, Deganis will serve another five-and-a-half years. 

The Crown asked for a sentence of up to 15 years for both men. 

A third reservist, 25-year-old Mountaz Ibrahim, pleaded guilty to being an accessory after he helped the killers flee the scene. He was sentenced to one year in jail. 

Ibrahim's lawyer, Boris Bytensky, asked for a term of 30 to 60 days, while the Crown wanted up to 12 months. 

With credit for time served, Ibrahim will serve 10 months. 

All three members of the Queen's Own Rifles of Canada, who were led away from the courtroom in handcuffs, were also sentenced for assault causing bodily harm for attacking Valerie Valen, a Good Samaritan who attempted to stop the beating.

"As much as it hit my heart and upset me to see them be carted off like that and to see their families going through so much pain, I do think the sentencing was very fair," Valen told CTV Toronto.

Hall and Deganis are also banned from owning firearms, ammunition or explosives for life, while Ibrahim's prohibition is 10 years.

A Canadian Forces spokesman said Thursday the trio were suspended shortly after their arrest and will soon be released from service. 

Originally, Hall and Deganis each faced a charge of second-degree murder, which was temporarily elevated to a first-degree murder charge.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 May 2008)

11 yrs eh, and that will be watered down with time served and if they are good boys.

So thats all one gets for what I consider MURDER, not manslaughter.

Our justice system needs some balls.

The sentance is a joke for all three.

Lets hope its gang-bang central three times a day for them.


----------



## chris the merc (8 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> 11 yrs eh, and that will be watered down with time served and if they are good boys.
> 
> So thats all one gets for what I consider MURDER, not manslaughter.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't they get sent to DB first? They won't have to worry about the other inmates there for the first two years.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (8 May 2008)

I knew these guys, one of them was the former RSM of my cadet corps. It just blows me away that they did this. Makes me sick to my stomach that i looked up to these guys. I guess it goes to show you how easily and quickly you can screw your life over.


----------



## chris the merc (8 May 2008)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> I knew these guys, one of them was the former RSM of my cadet corps. It just blows me away that they did this. Makes me sick to my stomach that i looked up to these guys. I guess it goes to show you how easily and quickly you can screw your life over.



What dod they do in civy work?


----------



## chris the merc (8 May 2008)

Piper said:
			
		

> No, they are reservists and it happened off CF time. Civvie jail for them.
> 
> This is old new anyways, isn't there already a thread on this?



Yes, but it did not deal with their conviction.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (8 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> What dod they do in civy work?



I kinda lost contact with them after i left for the Regs, I think Hall was still in school last i heard from him . Guess he's going to another institution.


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 May 2008)

They got what they deserved, if this was not Canada they would have gotten it even worse.  Don't bend down for the soap.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (8 May 2008)

Um.... reference the title of the thread. Regent Park and Moss Park are very different places, corrections maybe?


----------



## 1feral1 (8 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> They got what they deserved, if this was not Canada they would have gotten it even worse.  Don't bend down for the soap.



They should have been tried and convicted for MURDER in the 2nd degree, not plea barganed down to manslaughter.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> They should have been tried and convicted for MURDER in the 2nd degree, not plea barganed down to manslaughter.



As I read it, that was the Crown's opening gambit, but here was not enough evidence to sustain it. Like it or not, *intent* is required for a murder charge, and drunkenness can deprive one of the wherewithall to form legal _intent_.


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 May 2008)

Well if they had lived in El Salvador they would have gotten executed :mg:

Oh wait, actually you have to be caught Drinking & Driving...twice, to be executed over there never mind.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 May 2008)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> As I read it, that was the Crown's opening gambit, but here was not enough evidence to sustain it. Like it or not, *intent* is required for a murder charge, and drunkenness can deprive one of the wherewithall to form legal _intent_.



All this legal crap, and terms. As far as I am concerend, the use of booze or drugs is no excuse for what they had done. To repeatedly KICK some one in the head and upper body as they are on the ground is trying to kill them, not rough them up.

These two maggots are lucky. In a few years they will be out, and meanwhile an innocent homeless man is dead. There is no justice.


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> All this legal crap, and terms. As far as I am concerend, the use of booze or drugs is no excuse for what they had done. To repeatedly KICK some one in the head and upper body as they are on the ground is trying to kill them, not rough them up.
> 
> These two maggots are lucky. In a few years they will be out, and meanwhile an innocent homeless man is dead. There is no justice.



Exactly, as I said they got off easy they won't serve all that time.  Half of it maybe, hopefully.  I don't care how drunk you are, what could the guy have done to prompt that.  Mouthed you off?  Walk the hell away.  You don't have to prove how physically superior you are to someone which alcohol seams to bring out in people.  Especially someone in that poor guys situation.  Sickening, as I said I hope they rot.


----------



## chris the merc (9 May 2008)

What would their release series be? a 1 or a 2?


----------



## Remius (9 May 2008)

Best justice for these punks would be to end up on the streets, homeless, after they are released.  Karma has a way of punishing some people.  One can hope...


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> What would their release series be? a 1 or a 2?



Is dishonerable Discharge still a 5F?  if so, then im guessing thats what they will see..


----------



## armyvern (9 May 2008)

Tommy said:
			
		

> Is dishonerable Discharge still a 5F?  if so, then im guessing thats what they will see..



Well, we here in Canada do not have a "Dishonourable Discharge", but a 5F equates "Unsuitable for further Service" -- for what's it's worth.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 May 2008)

IIRC that also means they can't get a job with the Federal Government.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> What would their release series be? a 1 or a 2?



Either way CTM, they're gone-con, for a term which will be too short. I think a mans life is worth more than a few years.

Our legal system needs a dirty great big hi chloronic enema 10 times day for the next unknown years or decades, and that includes getting rid of the limp wristed paedophile supporting judges and bleeding heart do-gooders out of the system.

Perhaps one day we will have a real fair and honest justice system again. One day, but not in our lifetime.

Imagine doing 5 yrs or so, and having a lifetime ban on LEGALLY owning firearms. WHAT A JOKE and insult to the rest of us. Seems you can get a longer term in prison for drug trafficking, fraud or some other corporate crime than you can for KILLING a man. I find that disgusting to say the least.

On a happier note, I am sure the inhabitants of their new home are drooling over the fresh tight new meat about to enter their house of pleasure. Nights of shameless cornholing, and three square meals a day with TV. You can't beat that.


----------



## geo (10 May 2008)

QR&O 15.01
Release category 2 
Unsatisfactory service 

Sub category (a) unsatisfactory conduct, 
in that,  by reason of unsatisfactory civil conduct, or conviction of an offence by a civil court, of a serious nature not related to the performance of his duties but reflecting discredit on the Service;


----------



## geo (10 May 2008)

... at least, that's what would be my best guess


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Aug 2009)

Update, if anyone is interested.

http://writeaprisoner.com/Template.aspx?i=z-briandeganis

dileas

tess


----------



## Steel Badger (21 Aug 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Update, if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://writeaprisoner.com/Template.aspx?i=z-briandeganis
> 
> ...



Sigh, He even looks like a mope.


----------



## mariomike (26 Aug 2009)

Update from today's Sun:
"Shelter erects plaque for homeless man
Fatally beaten by soldiers in '05"
http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2009/08/26/10613341-sun.html


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Aug 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> and meanwhile an innocent homeless man is dead. There is no justice.



I'm in no way defending what these assholes did.  I think they should have the book thrown at them.
I'm told from a very credible source that the homeless man they killed wasn't a mind your own buisess down on their luck feel sorry for him kinda guy. He was known for being aggressive, violent and attacking people passing by in the street. The kinda guy you cross the street to avoid.   
Mix a violent agressive homeless man prone to physically harassing people with some young drunk men full of stupid passing by and, atleast I think, the randomness of the assault becomes a little more clear.

I was also told a day after the mans death his estranged wife whom apparently had not seem him in years, showed up at the armories shouting screaming an demanding money.

Still no excuse for what they did of course.


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Aug 2009)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I'm in no way defending what these assholes did.  I think they should have the book thrown at them.
> I'm told from a very credible source that the homeless man they killed wasn't a mind your own buisess down on their luck feel sorry for him kinda guy. He was known for being aggressive, violent and attacking people passing by in the street. The kinda guy you cross the street to avoid.
> Mix a violent agressive homeless man prone to physically harassing people with some young drunk men full of stupid passing by and, atleast I think, the randomness of the assault becomes a little more clear.
> 
> ...



He may have been, but when he was attacked he was sleeping ona park bench covered in plastic bags to keep the rain off.

They may have experienced him "being aggressive" earlier that evening. However, these reprobates sought him out, after going partying, and killed him three on one, like a pack of cowards that they were.

Tell your credible source, that these were not three angels that became a product of an unjust legal system.  The wilfully intended to do damage, and got off easy.


dileas

tess


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Aug 2009)

I didn't know about the sleeping on a bench thing. I was only told how the man was well known in the area for being aggressive. I thought that maybe he tried to do something which set the assaulting me off. I was wrong. Looks like they went after him after the fact?   

I (and he) agree they got off easy.


----------

